# Redfish baitcaster



## PapaBear59 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am new here and have recently started kayaking. I have a 7 foot spinning rod and now looking for a baitcasting combo for mainly redfish. I have been looking at some combos from BPS because I have some gift cards. I fish mainly in sounds and marshes. I would like to keep the cost under 175.00 if possible.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Abu garcia REVO can't go wrong with em


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got a Daiwa Coastal Inshore 153h and am pleased so far. Only used it once and got a decent trout on it, got it for trout, drum, flounder. It's around $150 and will sling a mirro lure.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a Shimano Curado 301


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

justinfisch01 said:


> I use a Shimano Curado 301


damn good reel, but over the 175.00 price range.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

chadwickfeesh said:


> damn good reel, but over the 175.00 price range.


Picked up a Shimano Curado 201E7 today for $169.00. Can't wait for the reds this spring.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I vote for the Coastal, no frills, and holds up to the salt better than the Curados. I have several Curados including the E7, and thay all got rust.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i have several of the new 200e7 green flake curados, and i used them heavily this summer in kayak for reds. they got lots of splash etc and are still butttttery smooth. 

and i love the bayonette sideplates to change breakes for w/e im throwing or how the wind is.


i do take good care of my stuff though , clean/whip down every time im out..


not a speck of rust on them though.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Revo Inshore or curado only way to go the others dont hold up or are junk have had them all.


----------

